# Should I send it back ???



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got back from Hurghada and decided to have a Pizza hut for tea.

Order 4 pizza, my SMALL Hot and Spicy came as a Margarita and my wife's vegetarian came with Olives instead of without.

Phoned 'em up and they said they would correct the mistake

So two fresh pizzas arrive, my wife's is correct, but my Hot n Spicy is Medium instead of Small:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Thank you Pizza Hut.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Take it you will have a cold slice for breakfast


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Take it you will have a cold slice for breakfast


Sadly no - I woofed the whole lot down :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

